# Show Off Your Haunted Car!



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh cool! I like that. I was thinking of getting a stuffed beanie black cat or a ghost for my car to sit on the dash.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love it. Just the right touch of blood!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amusing car decor, pyrosaxplayer.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

This is our 1958 Nash Metropolitan. The top pic is also my desktop image. The bottom pic is a friend's daughter, and no, she wasn't scared a bit. She was happy to jump in the passenger seat for a few pics...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can just imagine the looks my car would get especially when parked in my school's parking lot! LOL


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I love it.  seems as if I need to take a trip to walgreens and have mr skelly tied to the roof like a Christmas tree xD


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the compliments  should seen last years. If I find a pic I'll post. I had mr stubb zombie prop zip tied to my grill. Had so much positive feedback


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Aha here we go


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Our Skelly being really bad in our 65 beetle.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> seems as if I need to take a trip to walgreens and have mr skelly tied to the roof like a Christmas tree xD


Or the dog of a certain person...


ChrisW and vwgirl, great photos.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually, I think quite a few people on the forum decorate their cars. There was a thread last year, I think, but it's probably lost in the bowels of the backpages.

As for me, I only have a few stickers on my car. I have Spirit's "Support Halloween" ribbon magnet from last year, but it has faded terribly. It's black & white now, instead of bright orange. I also have a groovy "I Brake For Graveyards" sticker... That always gets comments. I have a few regular customers at work who call me The Graveyard Girl because of it.

And I've got some werewolf themed stickers... "She Wolf," "Dance In The Moonlight," "I Howl At The Moon," etc.

If and when my husband and I ever start a family, I want these decals. Way more fun than those dinky stick figures.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Posted this but it did not come through, so here it goes again. Spider took over the car last year.


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Aha here we go


oh my gosh, i LOVE this. so awesome. I can't wait to start decorating my car. I need to get some more stuff for it though


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Posted this but it did not come through, so here it goes again. Spider took over the car last year.
> View attachment 130594


Did you drive around in that? Haha i like that. If it stayed put while driving, I might borrow your idea


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

> oh my gosh, i LOVE this. so awesome. I can't wait to start decorating my car. I need to get some more stuff for it though


Haha thanks  for sure post pics even in progress


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

here is my car its a 1963 corvair monza convertible and i'm gonna put a life sized skeleton in driver seat on halloween night


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

lilangel_66071 said:


> here is my car its a 1963 corvair monza convertible and i'm gonna put a life sized skeleton in driver seat on halloween night


Absolutely stunning ride I must say  love the classics.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

No driving, we just did this for halloween night. My next thought is to do it the same way with "just married" on the back and a bride and groom in the front seat singing "I got you babe" by Sunny and Cher.

You could probably secure the spider really well with zip ties to the luggage rack. I don't think these webs would hold up well, but maybe a more solid one securely attached. 



pyrosaxplayer said:


> Did you drive around in that? Haha i like that. If it stayed put while driving, I might borrow your idea


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> No driving, we just did this for halloween night. My next thought is to do it the same way with "just married" on the back and a bride and groom in the front seat singing "I got you babe" by Sunny and Cher.
> 
> You could probably secure the spider really well with zip ties to the luggage rack. I don't think these webs would hold up well, but maybe a more solid one securely attached.


I LOVE your Sonny and Cher idea. Mind if I use it? Maybe I'll spruce it up with some skis on the roof.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If anyone is looking to do a darker take on the singing couple idea, I suggest _The Promise_, by In This Moment. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uakxkjYMDI

Great additions to the thread.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> View attachment 130510
> 
> View attachment 130512
> 
> ...


OMG - the nash metropolitan is my dream car! I love yours - different than the stock colors offered (I haven't seen a pale turquoise before on the two tones). Great looking with the skelly in the seat!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I work with a girl who drives a Mercury Cougar with the same Support Zombies sticker, as well as several others, a Zombie Family decal collection on the back, a big skeleton bow on the front, a skeleton in the passenger seat, some bloody handprints, black roses and tombstones. Just decked it out this way. Now she parks next to me at the parking lot we share between our two jobs.

No photos of it.

I also happen to own seven cars, a mack truck and a bike and at the local classic car meets, several people decorate their cars for the weekly shows. Personally, I do not do this and safely hide away all of my cars from my property during Halloween except my Daily Driver.

My Daily Driver just happens to be this.









Siren, Klaxon Horns, Factory Landyacht Horns, Train Horns, Coffin, Undercarriage and Interior Neons, HID headlamps with Wig-Wag Funeral Procession tints on the High-Beams, too much Stereo, Thirteen batteries, Factory air suspension, Two Skeletons full-time in the back as well as my Zombie, who will be retiring when her 3 axis Bucky counterpart is finished. Also working on putting this in there. A Factory High Compression 500 Cubic Inch Cadillac engine with aftermarket and custom everything. And a pretty colour combo to boot.









While I have hundreds (literally) of friends with Hearses, it's too easy to post all of those here. Here are some friends without Hearses.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Use away. I'm not in town this Halloween, so I won't get to do anything until next year. If you get it done, I may ask for pointers.


DEADicated said:


> I LOVE your Sonny and Cher idea. Mind if I use it? Maybe I'll spruce it up with some skis on the roof.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the one we are working on right now. Haunted as hell this car. It is literally going under the knife starting this morning. She's a beaut!!! 












This is my daily driver.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

i absolutely thought it was unique to have the Chevy HHR into a Hearse xD


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

From 2011










We are cooking up something just as silly for 2012


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> i Can't Believe i do not see a haunted car thread!! so i am going to start one... or am i the only one doing it -_-. but anyways heres mine. i am doing a little more but even just being in the process. i am getting alot of people taking pics along the road.  lots of people love it.
> 
> View attachment 130501
> 
> ...


to be fair. more than anything else, that is an AWWWSOME car


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Frankie's Girl said:


> OMG - the nash metropolitan is my dream car! I love yours - different than the stock colors offered (I haven't seen a pale turquoise before on the two tones). Great looking with the skelly in the seat!


You're right, not the Berkshire Green offered. When I bought it the car had already been repainted turquoise. I liked it so I kept it that way (It was originally yellow/white). I'd like to get a red/white convertible but don't have the room.

BTW, fun pics! Love seeing everyone's wheels.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> i absolutely thought it was unique to have the Chevy HHR into a Hearse xD


Indeed. I suggested to her that she acquire some '59 Cadillac tail lamp lenses and retrofit them in place of hers. I have seen this done through custom work and I think it would match hers. Never really looked into it, but when the local group of Ricers showed up at the weekly muscle car show we have here, I recall seeing some on an HHR which were obviously made specifically to replace the factory ones. Hmmm...I need to go find these for her.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Or the dog of a certain person...
> 
> 
> ChrisW and vwgirl, great photos.


Heh, I didn't think of that certain person, but I did think of Aunt Edna from Vacation I wish I could put a prop of that old bat on my car roof.

Killer vehicles, everyone. My car's haunted by excess dirt and gifts birds sent via airmail


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

No one else has a Halloween themed car on this forum?


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey The-Dullahan,
what year is that Hearse looks alot like my "83 Superior:


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

zacharybinx said:


> Hey The-Dullahan,
> what year is that Hearse looks alot like my "83 Superior:
> View attachment 136599


i am always curious as to how you come across these cars? just go to funeral homes and ask if they're selling any?


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

My license plate and number sticker are year round  my passenger just rides with me in October


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

*bumper sticker


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

netsirk said:


> My license plate and number sticker are year round  my passenger just rides with me in October


i love the hands on the Trunk. how did you manage that? and i think i should have a passenger too. not a bad idea xD


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I took some monster hands and glued them to the ends of shirt sleeves that my son outgrew. I stuffed the "arms" with plastic bags and then secured them to the inside of the van with duct tape one my hatch was closed. The hands stay secure on the window with a few pieces if Velcro on the fingers.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

zacharybinx said:


> Hey The-Dullahan,
> what year is that Hearse looks alot like my "83 Superior:
> View attachment 136599


I got mine on Craigslist for $1500. I see them on there all the time.
-Z


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is all I have right now. Bobert is no longer in the car, but there is a large spider in the back window. Not anywhere near as cool as what some of you have, but I'm happy.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Just put this guy in the passenger side of my hearse


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's my Pirate who sits in my 1963 corvair monza convertible in my front yard in my yard haunt


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

So, would any of y'all mind swinging by Georgia to give me a ride?


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's my car. I just finished decorating it today. For my party this Saturday (which is at my local library because my house didn't have enough room), I'm going to bring my skeleton there, so I'm gonna give him a fancy hat and let him ride shotgun with me! 

I wish I could find a way to turn my trunk lid into an evil, jagged mouth though so it looks like its nomming on that foot...but I can't figure out how to do it without hurting my paint. lol Any ideas?


----------



## Rilo88 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahaha nice job! Cars look great. Have never thought of decorating my car but my car came with kind of a cool Halloween effect!

This is my car in the light... Normal looking car, right









And this is my car in the dark... oooooohhhh spooky jack-o-lantern right, haha


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

zacharybinx said:


> Hey The-Dullahan,
> what year is that Hearse looks alot like my "83 Superior:
> View attachment 136599


That is because the same body-style was used by Cadillac from 1980 to 1992 (which is a world record for the longest use of a body style) and they are both Superiors, so they have similar styling (Mine being a slightly more high-end model, though I have always been fond of the third window on the ones like yours)

Realistically, any fullsize RWD Cadillac Hearse from 1980-1992 will look "the same" as ours, and since that is nearly EVERY hearse produced in the world between those years, we are in good company. The previous body style looked rather similar as well.

The interesting thing about yours compared to my own though is that yours is a Deville, whereas mine is a Fleetwood Brougham D'Elegance. While the FWB is more expensive than the Deville, the Devilles are VERY rare as Hearses. VERY few differences, but what gives it away is the centre trim on the hood and the clear lenses in the front. Another interesting thing about your car though is that the grille was replaced at some point. That grille in your photo is from a 1989-1992 Fleetwood Brougham. While it is possible the other was lost in an accident, it is VERY unlikely. More likely, it was replaced by the Funeral Home after '89 in an effort to make it appear to be a newer car. The headlamps were also redesigned in '90, and many Funeral Homes swapped the entire front clip to make their older cars seem newer. The other difference between ours and this is entirely Hearse-Specific rather than a Cadillac thing, is the roofline. Your roofline is much lower, as your car, being from the earlier 80's, was never equipped with a factory rollcage, as that only began in the later 80's.

So while our cars look nearly identical, it is funny how they have subtle differences and are even technically two different cars. It's cool to see a RWD Deville Hearse from that body style. As I said, they are actually very rare by comparison to the Brougham models.

For fun, here are some more photos of my car.

This is me, just before leaving for Spooky Empire's Ultimate Horror Weekend, to meet up with my Hearse Family. Drove the entire way out there like this, driving right past any tourist visiting Central Florida or the themeparks. People really dug it. When I tell you guys I own too many cars, keep in mind that all of these are mine, save the Mustang, which is my sister's and that I have more than a couple NOT shown here. Still, the Hearse remains my favourite and my daily driver. Too bad it is too long for the Garage, which is only a little over twenty feet deep.










And here's a photo of it later, while at the event. Much of the "blood" washed off in the Florida rain by then, but apparently, it still looked great. Representing Graveyard Mafia and Girls And Corpses Magazine.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> i am always curious as to how you come across these cars? just go to funeral homes and ask if they're selling any?



Essentially...yeah.

Mine came from a small local Funeral Home in Salem Massachusetts. It was in service there for many years. It was actually purchased from Parks Superior Sales in Connecticut as a special order and shipped up to Salem (I will visit both it's Funeral Home and original sales lot one day. Quite possibly next year, as a roadtrip to Boston is planned)

Mine is actually one of two like it in existence. It is sort one of three, but the difference is that two of these were equipped with the factory high-compression variant of the same engine that was standard in the rest of these cars (Be they Hearses, Limousines or regular Sedans, as they all used the same engine). Her twin is white with a blue interior and is presently in Lima, Ohio, where Accubuilt (The company that presently owns Superior) keeps it parked on display. Does this make my car worth anything extra? Not really.

The High Compression "VIN 9" engine was used only on commercial vehicles (Hearses, Limousines) and was not a selectable option for dealerships and was only used in 1987. Some cars had them, some didn't. Cadillac just put them in certain cars, seemingly at random. Most of these cars were produced at the end of '87 and actually have a VIN number indicating they were made in '88. They weren't however, as all of the '88 Fleetwood Broughams were built in Texas, whereas the '87 FWB's were built in Detroit, and though not collectible by any means, they are rare. When I swap the engine I built for this Cadillac into it (My factory High Compression, severely built-up 500 CID engine) I am still not sure what I will do with the engine that is in it now. The two suggestions I hear most often are to set it on my living room floor as a glass-top table, or to drop it onto a steel frame, throw some wheels on it and bolt a coffin onto it. That would make for a sweet ride, methinks.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Laurie S. said:


> So, would any of y'all mind swinging by Georgia to give me a ride?


My friends Melissa and Robey operate out of Georgia. They actually run the East Coast division of Graveyard Mafia. Maybe next time they're free or next time I visit.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

This is a total Long (Long) shot but do any of you by (slight) chance know a reputable airbrush artist here in the great plains, preferably within 50miles of Iowa? I'm gonna be buying a new motorcycle in the next 2-3 months tops and I wanna get a sick-looking Headless Horseman on the front fender.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The website hauntedravensgrin.com has numerous photos of the various "Spookmobiles" I have made and driven over these last 25 years. None of them are very "tame". The first one used to actually scare some people in broad daylight. It's the one with the motorcycle wreck and skeletal rider. At one time a photo of this car was the first thing people would see as they entered the Chicago office where you went to get a filming permit for that city,... so where are MY royalty checks?


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> This is a total Long (Long) shot but do any of you by (slight) chance know a reputable airbrush artist here in the great plains, preferably within 50miles of Iowa? I'm gonna be buying a new motorcycle in the next 2-3 months tops and I wanna get a sick-looking Headless Horseman on the front fender.


Sadly, no. This is mostly because I have never lived there. while I travel through often enough, it is never on that type of business.


----------

